# Michigan Salmon Fun!



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Went to Leland, Michigan for some King Salmon last weekend. We decided to take my boat up to get some bonus fishing in. Of course we had to stop and pay homage to the Cabela's in Dundee along the way! It was setting up for another beautiful sunrise on Lake Michigan.










As we watched the sunrise, we kept a keen eye on the rods.










Fish On!










Here's Dad hugging a nice King Salmon.










Another successful trip with Whitecap Charters!










After our successful and more importantly, educational charter, we ventured out on my boat to see if we could catch some on our own.










Here I am with the 1st Salmon caught on MY BOAT!










Then it was the 1st Double Header on MY BOAT!










Man, that Watermelon Stinger is a hot one tonight on MY BOAT!










Another successful day on Lake Michigan, only this time it was in MY BOAT!









What a satisfying experience to haul my boat all that way and catch our limit! What a Hoot! They may not be the biggest Salmon, but they sure are fun and scenery can't be beat! -Hooch-


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome catch man ! Great post with nice pics !


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

great pictures, thanks for sharing. Last year, that was me...... pulling in a King Salmon on my boat for the first time, which was pretty cool.....


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

great pics and story looks like u had more average sized fish with ur boat than u did wit the charters.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

What was the program you were using? I am looking to head up there sometime soon and haven't done it before. 

What equipment used? Depths? so on and so forth.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

The fish were a bit larger on my boat. It also took 9 hrs to catch the fish we did on the charter from 5:30am to 2:30pm. The fish we caught on my boat the next day were caught in 4 hrs. between 5pm and 9pm. Rutty, The program was spoons on down riggers with a 10lb ball. We only used 2 rods, because the bite was so hot! The bank we were fishing, goes from 330 feet of water into 60 feet of water. We got marked fish and got temp. around 70 feet down. Set the riggers at 90 and 95 feet. Trolling speed was 2mph at the ball. The underwater currents really mess with the speed of the lures, so it really helped to have a way to measure the speed and temp at the cannonball. I have a Moor Sub-Troll on board and it works like a charm! -Hooch-


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Looking to head up that way in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

That is cool that you went out with the "pro" and learned enough to do it on your own. Nice pics!!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice job Hooch! Nothing more gratifying than to hang a few nices ones on your own rig!!!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

What brand, size and color spoons do you guys use for these?


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

They were Michigan Stingers in the medium size. The Magnums have their moments, but we had luck with the medium size spoons. As mentioned earlier, watermelon and a Green with glow tape were the two hot colors for us. I'd inquire at a tackle store in the area, as they will be able to tell you the color of the day, so to speak. Good Luck and let us know how you do! -Hooch-


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, for the first time ever Salmon fishing I think we did pretty good. A buddy of mine and I went 2 for 2 on the Salmon Sunday morning. Fished from 6:00am to 11:00am and caught a 16lb King and around a 9-10 Lb Choho (didn't weight this one).

What a blast it was? going up this weekend all weekend to try our luck now that we are experience Salmon fisherman (LOL).

Both fish were landed by 7:15. The King came first on a Lighted J-Plug at around 6:45, then the Choho came on a Strike King spoon (not for sure on the color, a charter boat captain gave it to me on Friday night). It was light in color and glowed.

The King came in 62FOW and the Choho came in 67FOW. The program was #1 dipseys (don't have down riggers), the king came at 90 ft back on a 3 setting and the other came on 125 ft back on a 3 setting.

We fished out of Grand Haven! Will be back this weekend!


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job on the Salmon! They sure are fun to land. The power of the fish is quite a thrill and will test a drag! Good Luck next weekend. -Hooch-


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Hooch said:


> Nice job on the Salmon! They sure are fun to land. The power of the fish is quite a thrill and will test a drag! Good Lunc next weekend. -Hooch-


Yes they are a blast to fight. I will let you know how we do this weekend.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

*SWEET!*

May I offer a suggestion?

That picture of your Father is worth BLOWING up to a 11x16 for your Den/Family room. ITS PRICELESS.
Nik


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

Looks great man! Been on the fence after 20 years of lake ontario to give lake mich. a try. you might be helping me with my decsion....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great catch and pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice pics! Congratulations on a great catch.

Looks like you are hooked on salmon from now on. It great to do it on your own boat.

I switched from lake Ontario to lake Michigan for one season 3 years ago. We went up to Ludington for a couple of trips in August. There were lots of fish to be caught, that's for sure. The average size was quite a bit smaller than Lake Ontario but normally plenty of action.

The one drawback of Michigan that sent me back to lake Ontario was the crowds. I couldn't believe how many boats there were! The first morning, on a weekday, it took us 45 minutes in line at the ramp to get in the water. This was an hour before daylight. Then just trying to navigate out to the lake was not fun. There were a minimum of 50 boats trolling the the harbor mouth. The weekends got even worse. You could, once you cleared the harbor, run enough to get away from the crowds but the ramps and river entrance we amazing.

Maybe it was just where we were, I don't know, but the comparative lack of congestion and the average size of the fish has sent me back to Lake Ontario, and both locations are the same drive, 7 hrs, for me.

How were the crowds?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> How were the crowds?


When i was there on sunday the crowds were not bad at all. I was at Grand Haven. Was at the ramp 1 hour before sunrise at there wasn't any wait at all, only 3 boats ahead of me. Once we got on the lake, there was plenty of room to fish, maybe around 50 or so boats


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Where we fish the crowds are not bad at all. It's a longer drive, but that's what keeps the crowds down, I'm sure. I've fished the Ludington area too and the crowds can be crazy! A busy day in Leland is maybe 10 boats trolling in the same area. Lundy is right, the average size of the Salmon are larger in Lake Ontario, but the scenery keeps me going back to Leland, MI. If you make the trip up there, you will not be disappointed with the views! -Hooch-


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldn't mind doing both a Lake Ontario AND a Lake Michigan trip next year


----------

